# Meet my mustang Khal Drogo! (Khal for short)



## kustico (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello! 

For all of you Game of Thrones fans, my mustang has long black hair and a huge scar on the side of his chest from the wild, earning him the name Khal Drogo. I call him Khal for short, pronounced Kaal. He was a wild mustang about a year and a half ago, and was trained for the extreme mustang makeover. 


































I'm very excited to meet all of you and your horses!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Amazing. Name choice is just epic.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

He is very handsome, I love his mane. If you don't mind me asking how did you come about owning Khal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kustico (Oct 13, 2013)

MsLady said:


> He is very handsome, I love his mane. If you don't mind me asking how did you come about owning Khal?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! From what I understand, his original trainer won him in the extreme mustang makeover auction. He was sold to a family close by, but it turned out they were looking for a more beginner-friendly horse, and that's how I came across him!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He is GORGEOUS .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, be still, my heart!! He's my dream horse! If he goes missing, he ain't in Arizona! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yooper (Oct 12, 2013)

Stunning horse, and what a perfect name choice. It fits him well! Especially because the Khal Drogo of the books rode a blood red bay!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

kustico said:


> Thank you! From what I understand, his original trainer won him in the extreme mustang makeover auction. He was sold to a family close by, but it turned out they were looking for a more beginner-friendly horse, and that's how I came across him!


Quite a story 😊. Glad he now home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Which makeover was he in? Do you know? 

So the person who trained him for the makeover bought him at the auction afterwards, who then sold him to another family.....do you have the paperwork that goes with him? As I understand it, after you have a mustang for a year, the BLM sends a paper that is sort of a "release". Until the owner gets this paper, the mustang is really not theirs. I can double check but I think that it how it works.

He is lovely for sure.....any idea how he did? Or who the trainer was? A friend of mine does all the Makeovers......she is doing the Supreme right now.


----------



## kustico (Oct 13, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> Which makeover was he in? Do you know?
> 
> So the person who trained him for the makeover bought him at the auction afterwards, who then sold him to another family.....do you have the paperwork that goes with him? As I understand it, after you have a mustang for a year, the BLM sends a paper that is sort of a "release". Until the owner gets this paper, the mustang is really not theirs. I can double check but I think that it how it works.
> 
> He is lovely for sure.....any idea how he did? Or who the trainer was? A friend of mine does all the Makeovers......she is doing the Supreme right now.


Hmm I'm not sure... But I would love to get in contact with his trainer one day to thank him for all that he's done and let him know that his boy has a good forever home.  I have pictures of him and his trainer back when he was competing and in shape. Wow, it's amazing what some consistent exercise can do! I do know that he competed in California and that he's been out of the wild for approximately a year and a half. 

Very cool about your friend! I fell in love with the breed after watching Wild Horse Wild Ride. I hope to eventually adopt my own wild mustang one day but know I have a long way to go. I have so much respect for the people that train in those competitions; I think it takes so much skill and patience to do what they do. It also really gives these horses a chance at a good life. Please tell your friend thank you for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Mustangs! Your life will never be the same...
He is stunning! Please keep the pictures coming


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Gorgeous! That is one sturdy looking horse.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

That's a perfect name for him!!! He's absolutely stunning, congrats and I can't wait to see more of Khal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

He is so BEAUTIFUL I want him


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes - technically you are not allowed to sell a mustang without the title passed on from the BLM. You apply to get the title after you have owned the horse for one year. 
You can contact the BLM and tell them your horse's freezebrand #, and they can tell you if the horse was titled. If not, you can apply for a title one year from now, but until then, you don't technically own the horse and still have to meet BLM requirements for adoption (as far as I know).
Meeting requirements shouldn't be too hard since he is gentled  And if he was titled after all and you didn't get that paperwork, then the BLM can send it to you 
I love mustangs! Congrats!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he is absolutely gorgeous!!! and I love the name! my boyfriend is OBSESSED with the game of thrones. I have seen 90% of season 1&2, because he watched most of it all in one day/night and i slept like a normal person LOL and I haven't seen much at all of season 3 because of my work schedule *grumble* BUT i just bought the books so i think i'm going to read those before watching/re-watching the show.

anyways! enough rambling from me! your horse is lovely! i have always dreamed of having a mustang! enjoy him! cant wait to see more pictures of him in the future!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Mustangs are wonderful and yours is stunning!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Your horse is awesome. Just saying!


----------



## kustico (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you so much, everyone! I really appreciate it. He has brought so much joy and happiness to my life. 

I try and visit him every day, but during test weeks I don't get much of a chance to ride so I'll usually bring him into a field with me and bring out all of my study materials. But he demands my attention..


----------

